# Wash, wax and be shiny



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

I took possession of a 2017 TTS last weekend. I've put about 500 miles on her and she has sat on the driveway in warm dusty weather.

I am not and never will be a car detailer but even at 4 yeasr old the paint still looks good. I'd like to keep it that way with just enough effort. 2 hours a week tops.

A few questions:

Can I tell if it has had any coatings (ceramic for instance)? None of the paperwork suggests anything has been applied.

From reading these: https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/search. ... mit=Search

It looks like I need:

Washmitt
Microfibre cloths/towels (I still have a genuine chamois!)
Wheel brush
Some sort of wash/shampoo - what sort?
Something to make it shiny - wax or something else?
Something for the wheels - any suggestions?
Something for the glass or do I use the mirror/glass cleaner in the kitchen cupboard?
What do I use on the Supersport seats (mix of leather and man-made material)

I'll happily buy other stuff for taking off tar or bird deposits when needed but just now I just need the basics.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Nobbyk (Jun 29, 2021)

I use the following on all my cars

Washmitt - Bilt Hamber Auto-Mitt

Microfibre cloths/towels (I still have a genuine chamois!) - Gyeon Q²M PolishWipe

Wheel brush - EZ Detail Brush Big

Some sort of wash/shampoo - what sort? - Gyeon Q²M Bathe+

Something to make it shiny - wax or something else? - Gyeon Q²M WetCoat

Something for the wheels - any suggestions? - Bilt and Hamber Alloy Wheel Cleaner

Something for the glass or do I use the mirror/glass cleaner in the kitchen cupboard? - Auto Glym Fastglass

What do I use on the Supersport seats (mix of leather and man-made material) - Renapur on the leather and Gyeon Q²M Vinyl Cleaner on the vinyl

In addition, I like to use a Snow Foam as a pre wash - Bilt Hamber Auto-foam

And no, I'm not a detailer or Gyeon or Bilt Hamber agent, just an enthusiastic car owner ;-)

Good luck!


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

I'm a car detailing enthusiast and depending on where you live, you could get away with just a few products.

Your question on ceramic coating, does the water bead on the paintwork? If it sheets or just floods the panel then no. If it does, then you could have anything from a coating to just a sealant that was applied by the previous owner.

Regardless, I'd start by doing a decon wash first. Use a pH neutral iron remover (Iron Out by Auto Finesse is great) followed by a contact wash with Garage Therapy Zero. If the paint feels rough to the touch as if there were little gains of sand in it, use a clay mitt with some clay lube or quick detailer before the next step. Dry using Sonax BSD diluted with water (70/30). Use it as a drying aid. Repeat this process once a year. This process is safe for ceramics too.

For weekly maintenance wash, all you need is some BH Surfex HD at 7% dilution all around including wheels used as a prewash. Apply using a pump sprayer. Leave it on for 3-4 minutes in the shade. Rinse with a jet wash and do a rinseless wash with some quality, damp MF towels and Sonax BSD. Rinse the towels in a bucket of water and ensure you always only wipe clean with minimal pressure and always using a clean side of the towel. There's plenty of videos explaining how to do a rinseless wash.

I follow this process twice a week with my daily TT. It takes 20 minutes and car looks brand new despite having just turned 13 last week.


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

For interior leather and plastics, I recommend AG Interior Shampoo and some low pile MF towels. For glass I use Geyon Prep which is excellent panel prep used before applying a sealant or wax, but also as a glass cleaner.

Cool YT channels to check out 
Forensics Detailing 
Pan the Organizer
Specky McSporran (from the Scottish Highlands).

Hope this helps.


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

Thanks guys.

I went for the Bilt Hamber range of wash, wax and wheel cleaner. A new set of cloths and buckets. I spent a couple of hours giving the exterior a good wash and polish and I am very happy with the result.

It's not competition finish but it shows the Solar Orange off to great effect.

I am very impressed with the microfibre towel used for drying after the wash. So much easier and more effective than a chamois.

Having purple wheels for a few minutes was a bit weird!


----------



## wsantos (Sep 7, 2020)

Good choice! BH has amazing products and cost effective, too. It's time to retire the chamois. Decent quality microfiber towels (80/20 or 70/30 yarn) are much safer and more absorbent.


----------

